# DSR-920 Digital ID Error



## satfiles (Apr 17, 2005)

I can get a DSR-920 with Videocipher module for about $100. It has a Digital ID Error. I am just starting and trying to get the equipment I need together. I have found very little on the web concerning this error. The only thing I have found is says the unit has to be returned to Motorola. If in fact it has to be returned I would think I would be better paying more up front for a working unit. Does anyone know if this can be fixed without sending it to someone?


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

Mainboard is cooked - it ain't worth 10 cents as is


----------

